# online source for Alfine 11 wheel



## shanem (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone know of a place to get an Alfine 11 wheel built up online? None of my LBS are places where I'd get a wheel built so I'm limited to online. Can't seem to find a source for an 11 speed Alfine hub built up with my choice of rim. Any custom builders online deal with these?


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Universal Cycles On-line Wheel Builder


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

kustomz said:


> Universal Cycles On-line Wheel Builder


That's how I did mine, before I learned how to lace wheels. It ended up being REALLY expensive, since you can't use the 15% coupon on any of the wheel components when you use their on-line wheel builder. I ended up paying full retail for all spokes, nips, rims, and hubs, which all added up very quickly, then about $40 labor or so. Also, the custom wheelsets don't qualify for free shipping, so it ended up being a few hundred dollars more than if I just did it myself.

They did a great job building my wheels though, no complaints there, just the cost of paying someone else to do the thing, and full retail pricing really hit my wallet hard.


----------



## eugenemtbing (Nov 16, 2010)

Email or call Steve at SRLPE. He is building me an Alfine 8 wheel now and has done 3 other wheelsets for me. Super good, experienced wheel builder, great prices, way easy to work with. Very conscientious and detail-oriented. 

All my wheels from him are bombproof. I bought the Alfine 8 hub online from Modern Bike (at a great price) and had them send it straight to Steve. It will be paired with a WTB i23 29er rim.

Steve goes as 4Slomo on MTBR and is a seasoned voice in the Wheels and Tires forum.


----------

